# Anybody heard of General Finshes Wood Turners Finish



## jasonbowman (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone used this?  I was down at the local wood shop today and was given a free sample.  They indicated it isn't on the market yet but it is a water based urethane supposedly designed for finishing on the lathe. Supposedly food safe, low voc, etc.  I assume you guys in the know probably participated on the testing group for this.  So, what is the good, bad and ugly on this???  Best methods for application?  Down sides? Shortcomings?


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=1270362&postcount=14

Some info above that should get you started with it.


----------



## AceHoleInOne (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope this helps...note the *comparison* using CA glue along with the durability of a hardwood floor coating.

-Ace-


----------



## jasonbowman (Aug 22, 2011)

I got the 8oz bottle...  I guess it's time to give it a spin and see how it compares...


----------



## pensbydesign (Aug 23, 2011)

general let me be one of the testers during development for this finish, its easy to use no smell seems to be strong and durable. works like endoro var, dose need a day to cure before buffing even thou it dries in a couple min. i wouldn't be surprised if its the same thing in a different bottle, ingredients read the same and works the same, if your looking to get away from ca give it a try.


----------



## jasonbowman (Aug 23, 2011)

What is your advice on application? Pour on wood with cloth lightly touching underneath or wet cloth and wipe on?


----------



## pensbydesign (Aug 23, 2011)

apply to cloth or paper towel very light coats, let dry to touch between coats an re apply
4 or five coats


----------



## GColeman (Aug 23, 2011)

General sent me an 8oz bottle.  The finish works great on dense wood.  However, it is not a grain filler.  I have built about 25 coats on some spongy spalted maple.  It still needs some more work.  I think I will seal with a couple coats of thin CA on my next spongy blank.
Since it is water borne, it will raise the grain on some woods.  I applied it to a cross cut cherry blank sanded to 600.  After the first coat I could feel rough spots on the blank.  I let the first coat dry over night and re sanded.  It turned out fine after that.


----------



## AceHoleInOne (Aug 24, 2011)

I sent General Finishes an e-mail about the porous wood issue. I too,  when testing had the same issue, whereby it drank the coating in and  what to use as a grain filler under their product. General Finishes response to that question...best on soft porous woods to use a couple heavy coats of Enduro Var first, then sand it down and apply the Wood Turners Finish.


In addition, I have been wondering, as well as  reading at other forums, is this new product really Enduro-Var and could  you respond to that? This is what they had to say...Enduro  Var and Wood Turners Finish are different products. The base resin is  the same but the formulations and other ingredients are different. 

So I guess in all fairness...Is chicken  soup, fried chicken and chicken cordon bleu the same recipe? Or do they  just use similar ingredients?

-Ace-


----------



## pensbydesign (Sep 7, 2011)

(So I guess in all fairness...Is chicken soup, fried chicken and chicken cordon bleu the same recipe? Or do they just use similar ingredients?)

adding water to fried chicken doesn't make it soup, its very similar to the endoro var, they added something to it to flow better, (thinned out)
 don;t get me wrong i think its a good product, i have done pens, a large bowl, handles, and a few bottle stoppers with it so far and it does apply easier. its a good alternative to ca no fumes which is a big plus. so far seams to hold up well time will tel. it is defiantly worth trying


----------



## jking (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm a little curious about their claim that CA breaks down over time.  I've never heard of CA breaking down in any length of time that matters.


----------



## AceHoleInOne (Sep 7, 2011)

...(adding water to fried chicken doesn't make it soup, its very similar to  the endoro var, they added something to it to flow better, (thinned out)
 don;t get me wrong i think its a good product, i have done pens, a  large bowl, handles, and a few bottle stoppers with it so far and it  does apply easier. its a good alternative to ca no fumes which is a big  plus. so far seams to hold up well time will tel. it is defiantly worth  trying)         

What!!!!!! Ya never heard of fried chicken soup :biggrin:

Jking...I think the CA breaking down thing, is from the oils and stuff of your hands. Sometimes that happens with guitars and lacquer finish. Just has a reaction from human sweat and stuff that softens the finish. General Finishes suggest that won't happen with their stuff????? Guess time will tell. 

-Ace-


----------

